# Help required - Site between Hunstanton to Sherringham



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Could anyone recommend a site on, or very near, the coast between Hunstanton and Sherringham.

We're not bothered if it's a campsite or wildcamping as it's only for three nights.

I've looked at a few campsites and reviews on the Campsite Map and after seeing the prices charged for high season and some of the poor reviews that they get I'm hoping you experienced MH travellers can come up with a site worth staying at.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi

It depends on what takes your fancy!

Both CC & CCC have sites at Sandringham, 3 miles south of Hunstanton: good facilities.

CC MAY have holiday meets in the area but we've never tried to get into them (apart from one at Lyndon Top, where we were turned away as it was "pre-booked only" - if you know LT, you'll know that space is not at a premium).

CCC have THS at Wells (x2 - NSDA is 50p cheaper AND nearer the coast) until 24Aug; Sheringham until 31Aug, [Heacham - listed as King's Lynn: 'twixt KL & Hunny until 1Sep].

I liked (and said so on site database) a site just on the edge of Wells, but it may be fully booked - was £15pun. He has other fields beside CC site.

CC has site near Cromer (Seacroft: Cromer Carnival starts this weekend) and CCC has West Runton (access a slight problem?).

HTH - Gordon


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

*THS Sheringham*

I can recommend the THS at Sheringham.

We stayed there in May. Probably busier now but large grass field.
No access problems, easy walk into Sheringham. Would go again now but have to work!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Wildcamping in that area? 8O 

That's a laughy one. :roll:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the two helpful replies.

But pardon my ignorance - but what does THS and NSDA mean?

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Thanks for the two helpful replies.
> 
> But pardon my ignorance - but what does THS and NSDA mean?
> 
> :wav: :wav: :wav:


I thought mine was also helpful. :?

We wildcamp most of the time and found that area to be useless for wilding. We will never visit that part of the country again unless we stick to THS or CS sites.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I guess you're not a member of Camping & Caravanning Club?

THS: Temporary Holiday Site - run by volunteers on a bit of land which they "rent" for a small fee. At Sheringham it is the High School (NSDA - £9 pun - we got hard standings) whilst Wells it is the Primary School (Norfolk & Suffolk District Association - £9 pun) or Secondary School (Notts D A - £9.50 pun). Obviously, you have to be a member to get on, but you could possibly save the membership fees on this trip! Local signage will be small triangles, saying "NSDA" or "NDA" probably.

Facilities are limited to fresh water and waste disposal, but you may get access to toilets / showers / swimming pools in some situations. It is very rare for them to be "full".

Wildcamping MAY be possible in the area, but I've never done it. Between Titchwell and Brancaster you turn north (towards the Lifeboat Inn) but continue onto the marshes, where there is a car park which does not seem to have restrictions: you get lovely views and an easy, but long, path to the beach.
The Car Park at Burnham Overy Staithe is pleasant, but may flood on the high tide. I don't know about restrictions.
The NT car park at Morston MAY be suitable.
Cley, Salthouse and Weybourne all have Car Parks near the beach.
It MAY be possible to overnight on "The Esplanade" at Sheringham, which requires you to turn North at the West end of the station down Church Street, then left again and round the large roundabout. However, it is in front of blocks of flats or a hotel.

Sadly, North Norfolk has no really good coastal stretches with views, apart from at Hunstanton, where overnight parking is now banned. However, it is unrestricted during the day.

The car park at Cromer, and the little ones at the Runtons, have views but I believe they are locked at night.

Good Luck - Gordon


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't recommend anywhere but this *might* help.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...L2LjpB57hdTbKy1psXKx1SA&bvm=bv.50500085,d.ZG4


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

There's a nice campsite at Happisburgh. It's on a big field at the top of the cliff with lovely sea views. We've been going there for 30 years. It has electric hook ups now and an ok shower block. There a pub very nearby and a small shop in the village. I can't remember the price, but it can't be too bad or my husband would never stay!

I can be windy there, but that's the Norfolk coast for you.

Lesley


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I have in the past stayed on the Temporary Holiday Site (THS) at Wells run by the Notts District Association (DA) of the Camping and Caravan Club. It is on a huge sports field at the back of the school and did have access to toilets, showers and the school swimming pool. A short walk from the town centre with pubs and shops. Excellent.

The school is off to the right on the main road through the back of Wells going west to east. As said look for small yellow arrows marked NDA.

The clubs THSs and weekend meets are worth the yearly fee in my opinion. No need to book for 99% of them, just turn up.

If you turn up you should be able to join the Club there and then.

JohnW


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

Breck Farm are very reasonable and very accommodating. Certainly a lot cheaper than the neighboring site. 

It is very close to the NNR so you can walk down and hop on a train to the seaside.


----------



## Sethcook (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi I have wildcamped in Heacham near the beach but it comprises of just a gravel layby but was very quiet ,myself and a couple othervans I should say.

There is a CL on the main road through Holme -next -the -sea and failing that there is a certain brit stop at a cracking pub in the area. 

As for campsites I have found Pinewoods at Sheringham to be excellent,a little way out of town but has a bus stop outside, hope these are of use to someone if to late for yourself.

cheers.


----------

